# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Sdafrika: Survival Guide to Baragwanath

## RoboDoc

A Survival Guide to Baragwanath

Prambel
 - Ein Aufenthalt im Baragwanath, als Famulatur und besonders als PJ-Tertial, in vielen Fachgebieten, aber besonders in der Chirurgie und Gynkologie, ist trotz aller Widrigkeiten und Risiken die fantastische, einmalige Gelegenheit, noch innerhalb des Studiums vom Studenten zum Arzt zu reifen, Verantwortung zu bernehmen, einen Unterschied zu machen und das theoriebetonte deutsche Medizinstudium ideal zu ergnzen. Im Bara knnt ihr reanimieren, Thoraxdrainagen schieben, zentrale Zugnge und grolumige periphere Zugnge legen, femoral punktieren, rektal und vaginal untersuchen, Urinkatheter legen, intubieren, operieren, nhen, Beschneidungen durchfhren, Abszesse spalten, Biopsien entnehmen, groflchig verbrannte Patienten und Polytrauma-Patienten managen, Medikamente anordnen, Rntgenbilder beurteilen, schallen, Druckverbnde anlegen, die Untersuchung der weiblichen Brust, aber u.U. auch Peritoneallavage, Gastroskopie, transkutane Gallenwegsdrainage, Durchleuchtung oder sogar Gehirnchirurgie erlernen. Und mit all dem, so lange ihr dies verantwortungsvoll, akademisch und berlegt tut, etwas wirklich Ntzliches tun. Also im Groen und Ganzen das Gegenteil von dem, was ein Chirurgietertial in der BRD bedeutet (Vampir und Hakenhalter)…

Vorbereitung:

Fragen nach Kapazitten: 
Alles beginnt mit einer Email an Dawn Francis bezglich des anvisierten Zeitraumes unter elective@chiron.wits.ac.za oder besser elective@health.wits.ac.za.
In den Monaten November/ Dezember ist ein PJ-Tertial eigentlich nicht mglich, weil die sdafrikanischen Studenten dann Ferien haben, es gibt aber keinen praktischen Grund, warum man dann nicht sein Tertial machen knnte. Von den Seminaren und Kursen sollte man sich sowieso fernhalten, sie sind zwar oft sehr gut gemacht, aber man kommt nun nicht nach ZA, um das bisherige theoretische Wissen durch neues theoretisches Wissen zu verdrngen (hingegen ist es recht ntzlich, nach einem praktischen Problem am Abend zuhause in der Literatur oder der Bibliothek auf dem Medical School Campus nach einer Lsung zu suchen).
Kapazitten gibt es auch immer genug, mangelnde Kapazitten entstehen nur durch Fehler und Missverstndnisse. Whrend der 4 Monate, die ich im Bara war, war ich der einzige auslndische Student in meiner Unit, laut dem (chaotischen) Plan des chirurgischen Sekretariats waren aber noch drei andere auslndische Studenten („Electives“)  in diesem Zeitraum in meiner Unit eingeteilt. Es gibt auerdem immer genug zu tun, Langeweile kommt nie auf, auch nicht bei Vollbesetzung. Dabei ist besonders im surgical pit in den Sommermonaten (Sommer dort, Winter hier) mehr los als im Winter. Es ist auch deutlich angenehmer, im Sommer in ZA zu sein, es wird bei passender Kleidung nie zu hei, und die Wintermonate sind zwar trocken, aber ganz schn khl (aber kein Schnee&Eis).
Man sollte mglichst frh mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, beim Visum sollte man wirklich 4 Monate im Voraus mit der Zetteljagd beginnen. Fr die Bewerbung bei Dawn sind 15-9 Monate ein guter Vorlauf, aber man sollte, wenn es denn nicht anders geht, auch kurzfristig noch einen Versuch starten. Mit etwas Glck und/ oder Trickserei ist viel mglich (siehe Visums-Abschnitt).

Department:
Ich empfehle, im Bara in die Chirurgie zu gehen. 
Das liegt am Patientengut, an der groen Traumatologie, der chirurgischen Notaufnahme, den Mglichkeiten, die sich einem Medizinstudenten an praktischer Ttigkeit ergeben und besonders der jmmerlichen Zeit, die man in der BRD im Chirurgietertial verbringt.
Innerhalb der Chirurgie empfehle ich wrmstens, in die Unit 4 zu gehen (allgemeinchirurgisch), wobei man bei den Intakes meistens der Trauma-Unit aushilft, womit man beide Gebiete gut abdecken kann. Es hindert einen auch keiner, bei einer Trauma-OP zu assistieren oder mal bei der Trauma-Visite mitzulaufen.
Mit der vielgerhmten Unit 1 (vom Chef) habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, wobei ich das nicht verallgemeinern will und ich Prof. Martin Smith sehr sympathisch finde.
Ist man aus irgendwelchen Grnden fr das Innere-Tertial im Bara, kann man sich eventuell trotzdem von einer chirurgischen Unit hijacken lassen.

Recherche Zuschsse: 
Es gibt diverse Zuschsse, Reisestipendien und hnliches, die sich ergoogeln lassen. Hierbei ist wichtig, da man SEHR FRH mit der Recherche und Bewerbung beginnt, da diese Angebote einen sehr langen Vorlauf haben (bis zu 24 Monate).

Flugticket: 
Je frher, desto billiger. 4 Monate vorher kann man mit ca. 800 Euro rechnen. Wer in zeitlicher Nhe zur Fuball-WM reist, mu frh aufstehen, wobei ich nicht glaube, da die Republik die Vorbereitungen fr die WM hinbekommt. Dafr gehen einfach schon zuviel kleine Dinge schief.

Visum:
Das Visum ist eine schwierige Sache, und einige entscheiden sich trotz eines ganzen Tertials (3  Monate) dafr, keines zu beantragen. Ich werde zu beiden Wegen etwas sagen.

Der offizielle Weg: 4 Monate (!) vorher fngt man an, die geforderten Papierchen einzusammeln. Das Formular zur Antragstellung ist 15 Seiten lang (von denen aber einige frei bleiben), man mu alle mglichen und unmglichen Dokumente anschleppen, vom Rntgen-Thorax bis zum polizeilichen Fhrungszeugnis, und das nicht nur, wo die Trottel in der Botschaft sowieso dumm sind wie Stroh und den ganzen Tag nur nasebohrend auf ihrem fetten Hintern rumsitzen und die mhselig zusammengesuchten Dokumente wieder verbummeln, whrend das Telefon die ganze Sprechzeit durchbimmelt, nein, es wird auch ernsthaft gefordert, da man den Nachweis erbringt, nicht HIV-infiziert zu sein. 
In Sdafrika sind ca. 30% der Bevlkerung durchseucht, in der BRD ca. 0,05%. Any questions?
Man mu als Medizinstudent aus der BRD, als der man freiwillig und ohne Bezahlung dort im Krankenhaus arbeitet, ein polizeiliches Fhrungszeugnis vorlegen, weil man dort ja auch in die kriminellste Stadt der Welt reist, und wie wir alle wissen, scheien sich die Mugger und Raper downtown in die Hose, wenn sie von den hochkriminellen deutschen Medizinstudenten hren (fiese Spezies), die die Stadt mit Erste-Hilfe-Massnahmen und Intrakutannhten berziehen. Da muss die ReGIERung, die sonst nix drauf hat auer AIDS leugnen, Geld verprassen und in Seitenwege ableiten und eine AIDS-Aktivistin vergewaltigen, natrlich Sicherheit schaffen. Any questions? Ich wrde gern an der Regierung oder den Botschaftstrotteln etwas Positives finden, aber es ist vergeblich. 
Vielleicht so herum: Es geht noch schlimmer. 
Das sieht man, wenn man sich ein bis zwei Tage Zeit nimmt, um das Apartheidsmuseum zu besuchen, dann wird deutlich, da es die Nazis eben noch doller trieben (Rassenschande, Pakt mit Hitler, Folter, Exekutionen, etc.).
Hinzuzufgen ist noch, da das Study permit=Arbeitsvisum=“Visum fr lnger als 3 Monate“ ganz schn teuer ist und man zudem noch eine fette Kaution hinterlegen mu, so da man zumindest vorbergehend 1000 Euro los ist. Das bringt uns auch schon zum

Inoffiziellen Weg: Man kann auch mit dem Touristenvisum einreisen, welches man in ZA am Flughafen bekommt. Dadurch spart man Zeit, Geld und Nerven und kann auch sehr kurzfristig doch noch ins Bara. Das hat zwei Haken: Die Regierung und die Uni. Die Uni wird durch Dawn Francis vertreten, ein herzensguter und entspannter Mensch, der einem keine Steine in den Weg legt und fr alle nur das Beste will. Die Regierung wird vor allem durch die Grenzer bei der Ausreise vertreten, die einem bei auch nur einem Tag zuviel einen „overstay“ mit Strafe aufdrcken.

Man geht folgendermaen vor: 
Am Flughafen in ZA gibt man berall an, man sei Tourist (und das behlt man auch bei) und lt sich das Maximal-3-Monats-Visum geben. Wird man gefragt, wie das mit dem spten Rckflugsdatum zusammengeht, gibt man den unglubigen Touristen und fragt verwundert zurck, wie die denn darauf kmen, da man seinen Trip auf Sdafrika beschrnken wrde („3 1/2 months of South Africa - that’s gotta be boring, man“ - auch wenn’s das nicht ist).

Gegenber Dawn erwhnt man die Visumsproblematik nicht, falls sie doch danach fragen sollte, sagt man, man habe das study permit erhalten. Wenn sie es sehen will, was bisher noch nicht berichtet wurde, hat man den Reisepa in der jeweiligen Unterkunft vergessen. Das Sekretariat der Chirurgie bekommt wiederum die Informationen von Dawn, so da damit das Visumsproblem von Uni-Seite aus erledigt sein drfte. Dawn ist brigens von den Botschaftstrotteln aufgrund diverser Erfahrungen ebenso genervt wie ich es bin. Man sollte sie trotzdem und auch trotz ihrer Gutmtigkeit aus der Sache heraushalten und das Konstrukt des angeblichen study permits glaubhaft halten.

Die Regierung stellt man dadurch zufrieden, da man fr den Anfang des letzten Drittels seines Aufenthaltes einen etwa einwchigen Trip in Nachbarlnder plant (einwchig, damit die Fahrt sich auch lohnt). An Schwerpunkten stehen Natur/ Berge/ Kste oder Game, also Growild zur Wahl. 
Mit der Planung sollte man rechtzeitig beginnen und sich mglichst Kontakte suchen und mit anderen zusammentun. In ZA geht so ein Trip nicht ad-hoc, da steckt ein bichen Arbeit dahinter. Doppelgleisig planen ist zwar etwas asozial, aber aufgrund mangelnder Zuverlssigkeit eventuell notwendig.

----------


## RoboDoc

Wenn man dann von den Nachbarlndern wieder einreist, lt man sich ein neues Touristenvisum geben. Dadurch vermeidet man beim Abflug einen overstay. Folge eines overstays ist eine Strafe von 150 Euro (billiger als ein Study permit), welche jedoch nicht direkt, sondern erst in der BRD bei den Botschaftsdeppen bezahlt wird. Bezahlt man diese nicht, so wchst sie mit Verzinsung langsam an. Falls man wieder nach ZA reist, hat ein begangener overstay zur Folge, da man eine Kaution hinterlegen muss (hnlich hoch wie die Kaution fr das study permit). Man sollte sich mit abgelaufenem Visum nicht von der Polizei erwischen lassen. Den Reisepa lt man zuhause, man nimmt maximal den Fhrerschein mit (wenn man Auto fahren mu) und auch den nur getrennt vom Geld, gut versteckt. Die Registrierung beim HPCSA luft anscheinend unabhngig von der Visumsbewerbung, jedenfalls kann ich keine Kommunikationswege erkennen, auf denen ein Datenaustausch erfolgt. Ich war jedenfalls schon registriert, als ich das study permit bekam, weil das eine Voraussetzung zur Erteilung ist.
Manche Leute haben ja zwei oder gar drei Reisepsse, entweder illegal durch Neubeantragung nach angeblichem Verlust oder auf Antrag aufgrund von geplanten Reisen in verfeindete Lnder (USA-Kuba, Israel-Palstina, etc.). Mehrere Reisepsse machen sich bei Weltenbummlern ja aufgrund des allgegenwrtigen Amtsschimmels immer gut. Wer glaubt, er knne erst sein study permit auf den letzten Drcker beantragen, dann per Touristenvisum einreisen und spter per nachgesandtem Pa mit study permit wieder ausreisen, hat sich geschnitten. Zum einen finden die Botschaftstrottel whrend der „Bearbeitung“ des Antrages immer wieder ein nicht vorhandenes Haar in der Suppe, zum anderen ist sowohl die Post als auch der Zoll in ZA so korrupt, da viele Pakete durchwhlt werden und nichts halbwegs wertvolles mehr ankommt. Das ist auch ein Grund, weshalb man wirklich alles dabeihaben sollte, was man aus der BRD braucht. Weiterhin sollte man bedenken, da im Pa bei Ein- und Ausreise ja Eintragungen vorgenommen werden, die stimmig sein mssen.
Zu guter Letzt: Sollte irgendeine Formalie nicht klappen, fliegt trotzdem nach ZA. Lat Euch nicht abschrecken. Das soll kein Freibrief fr schlechte Planung sein, aber letzten Ende heit es immer noch „T.I.B.!“ und so sehr das Chaos an den Nerven zerrt, so sehr kann man es auch fr sich nutzen. Wenn man nicht oder zweimal oder in der falschen oder nicht der gewnschten Unit eingetragen ist, dann ist eben der Computer schuld oder derjenige, der es damals eingetragen hat. Geschickt die Schuld zurckzuspielen ist in ZA ein Volkssport. 
Theoretisch knnte man sogar einfach so ins Bara anreisen, sich bei einer Unit als Student ausgeben und dort arbeiten. Qualifizierte Hilfe wird sowieso immer gesucht. Die Frage ist nur, ob man spter noch die PJ-Bescheinigung zustande bekommt, aber es soll ja sogar Leute geben, die sich Famulatur- oder PJ-Bescheinigungen im Ausland kaufen (oder gleich flschen). Das bringt einen wiederum zu der Frage, wieviel Leute mit einem geflschten Abiturzeugnis einen Medizinstudiumsplatz bekommen haben. Ich schreibe all dies nicht, um fr diese Vorgehensweisen zu werben, denn meiner Meinung nach sind sie bei guter Vorbereitung berflssig, zum Teil langfristig kontraproduktiv und sie knnen auch zu restriktiveren Vorschriften fhren, wenn solche Verhaltensweisen einreien, ich will sie aber nennen, um zu verdeutlichen, da es mit ein bichen Tricks, Information und „gewut-wie“ immer einen Weg gibt und da man nie die Flinte ins Korn werfen soll und da man, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht, auch mal etwas krasser agieren kann. 
Es ist im Prinzip wie mit den Securitys an den Toren zum Uni-Gelnde: Wenn ich wirklich mal die Passierkarte nicht dabei hatte, fand ich trotzdem irgendeinen Weg, an ihnen vorbeizukommen bzw. durchgelassen zu werden. Alles eine Frage der Strategie bzw. Information bzw. Kreativitt.

Krankenversicherung:
Man braucht einen Nachweis, da man auch im Ausland versichert ist. Ich hatte diesen ber das kostenlose PJ-Paket von MLP.

Registrierung:
Beim HPCSA.

Studiengebhren:
Leider teuer (~1000 Euro).

Kreditkarte, Auto mieten:
Eine Kreditkarte braucht man eigentlich nur fr den Mietwagen. Fr kleinere Einkufe sollte man wegen Betrugsgefahr sowieso keine Kreditkarte verwenden. Mietwagen sind teuer, und wenn man irgendwie privat ein Auto mieten oder von einem anderen Studenten abkaufen kann, kommt man besser mit weg. Ich habe mir einmal fr 10 Tage einen Kleinwagen (Hyundai) bei Top Notch Car Rental c.c. geliehen ((027) 082 - 8570044/  (027) 011 - 435-5436, AB heit Rckruf, 44 Trossachs Road, The Hill, Johannesburg, www.topnotch.co.za; eher teuer aber gut, kostpflichtiger Bring- und Abholservice, lockere bergabe, extrem spritsparendes neues Auto, ich habe fr die gesamte Zeit nur fr 50 Rand tanken mssen). ber die Konkurrenz (Kinetic Car Rentals (027) 083 - 6595933/ (027) 011 - 4407907) und „Rent a wreck“ (billige, alte Kisten mit gutem Pannenservice und sehr gnstigen Angeboten, die allderdings nicht all-inclusive sind) kann ich nicht viel sagen, Errol Hurwitz von Kinetic war jedenfalls so im Gesprch ganz sympathisch und wird auch von Dawn empfohlen. Eine Bekannte ist mit Maximum Cars ((027) 083 - 610 11 47/ (027) 011 - 640 4444, www.maximum.co.za) gut gefahren und hat auch klugerweise den „Extra Insurance Excess“, also eine Minderung der Selbstbeteiligung, abgeschlossen. Ohne diese Minderung liegt man je nach Alter des Autos bei monatlich 2700,- bis 3500,- Rand, die Minderung kostet 20 Rand pro Tag. Fr mich fiel Maximum flach, weil ich das Auto an einem jdischen Feiertag brauchte, und da haben die zu.

Internationaler Fhrerschein:
Nicht notwendig

Internationaler Studentenausweis:
Nicht notwendig

Malariaprophylaxe:
Fr Johannesburg nicht notwendig, im restlichen sdlichen Afrika gibt es einige wenige Endemiegebiete.

Kopien aller wichtigen Dokumente:
Keine schlechte Idee (Perso, Registrierung, englischsprachige Besttigung der Krankenversicherung, Reisepa, Fhrerschein, etc.)

Anmeldung 3.Stex bzw. Hammerexamen bzw. was die sich als nchstes ber unsere Kpfe hinweg ausdenken:
Sollte fristgerecht geschehen. Hier kommt es darauf an, in welchem Tertial man ins Bara geht. Meist iost die Anmeldefrist 1 Woche nach Ende des 2.Tertials zu Ende.

Freistellung vom Sem-Ticket:
Dafr mu man vorher einen Antrag stellen. Klappt sogar.

Karten, Stadtplne, Literatur:
In der BRD bekommt man die besseren Karten. Bis ich in ZA eine gute Karte fr ganz JHB gefunden hatte, mute ich erst ein paar Malls besuchen.
Reisefhrer (Referenz wie immer „Lonely Planet“) sind dann ntzlich, wenn man den touristischen Aspekt betonen will.
Oft gibt es aber auch bei privaten Unterknften Literatur ber Land und Leute.

LPA: 
Das Landesprfungsamt Berlin verlangt derzeit im Voraus nicht, da man das Krankenhaus als quivalent anerkennen lt. Statt dessen gibt es eine Liste von Krankenhusern auf der hp des LPA, auf der das Baragwanath gelistet ist. Nach der Rckkehr mu man sich dann seine hoffentlich mit der richtigen Bettenanzahl, Stempeln und Siegeln versehene Tertialbescheinigung anerkennen lassen, was kostpflichtig ist. Den Platz fr das Tertial in der BRD fr denselben Zeitraum sollte man so spt wie mglich (Sicherheit) und so frh wie ntig (damit noch eine Zuteilung an andere, suchende Studenten mglich ist, z.B. bei der Tauschbrse) aufgeben.

Haftpflicht/ Malpractice Insurance:
Ich war sowieso ber die Charite Berlin versichert. Zudem gibt es die Haftpflicht zustzlich noch bei entsprechenden kostenlosen Versicherungspaketen (z.B. MLP). Und schlielich glaube ich nicht, da es im Bara zu einem Haftungsfall kommt. Das ist traurig, aber das ist eben so.

Sprache: 
Im Bara kommt man mit Englisch sehr weit. Zulu, Xhosa und so weiter wird von den Sisters bersetzt (wenn man sie dazu bringt). Einfache Vokabeln („tief einatmen“ etwa „pree fo muhla“) nimmt man schnell mit. Afrikaans spielt eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.
Ein wenig Auffrischung (gerade von Medical English) ist angebracht, sei es durch Tandems (-> Schwarzes Brett an der Uni), Internet, Musik oder Filme. Hauptsache, ihr geht nicht zu „Wall Street Institute“ und hnlichem teuren Unsinn. Medline-Junkies sind wahrscheinlich eh fit. Das Buch „Medical English“ von Thieme ist sehr gut geeignet, da es auch die Herangehensweisen und Dokumentationsformen im angelschsischen Raum treffend erlutert. Siehe den Punkt „Medical English“.

PJ Besttigung:
Man druckt sie sich am Besten schon in der BRD zweimal aus und lt sie dann von allen geforderten Stellen unterschreiben, stempeln, siegeln und so weiter. Immer lieber ein Siegel zuviel als zuwenig! Die beiden (!) Exemplare bewahrt man von da an streng getrennt auf. Man sollte sich sptestens 2 Wochen vor Abreise darum gekmmert haben.

quivalenzbescheinigung:
Die quivalenz wird nach der Rckkehr im LPA beantragt und kostet - wie bald alles inklusive Luft und Sonnenstrahlen - Geld.

----------


## RoboDoc

Wohnung/ Studentenwohnheim:
Positive Erfahrungen mit den Studentenunterknften sind mir nicht bekannt. Private Unterknfte sind billiger, komfortabler und schner. Fr die Wahl einer der Unterknfte aus der Liste, die Dawn einem zuschickt, gibt es folgende Kriterien: Der Weg ins Bara, Sicherheit, Ausgehmglichkeiten. Und natrlich den Preis.
Der Weg ins Bara hngt stark vom gewhlten Fortbewegungsmittel ab. Fhrt man zB mit den Bussen der Uni, sollte man auch relativ nahe an der Uni wohnen. Oder man fhrt wie ich jeden Morgen mit dem Rad von Melville zur Uni, um von dort aus den Bus zu nehmen.
Fr die Sicherheit gilt grob: Je nrdlicher, desto sicherer.
Die Ausgehmglichkeiten sind sowieso sparsam, aber am ehesten in Melville vorhanden.
Bewerbt Euch frhzeitig oder parallel bei mehreren Gastgebern, die Antworten knnen dauern oder auch gar nicht kommen. Auerdem wollen die ja auch planen knnen.
Ich war bei Hilary Geber und fand’s bottom line super.
Bei deutschen Gastgebern zu wohnen finde ich keine gute Idee, ich finde, soviel Kulturschock mu sein, da man sich wenigstens auf englischsprachige Gastgeber einlt. Fr das Erlernen der Sprache ist es auch viel besser. 
Ganz anders sieht es in der Freizeit und im Bara aus: Da sollte man sich ruhig an die Deutschen dranhngen (und erstmal nicht mehr loslassen).

Packen Checkliste:

Man nimmt keinen Kittel mit. Kittel tragen im Bara nur die Medizinstudenten, und es ist nicht richtig, diese Rolle einzunehmen. Jeder luft herum, wie es ihm pat, und rzte erkennt man eher am Auftreten, der Ethnie, dem Stil der Kleidung sowie dem um den Hals baumelnden Stethoskop. 

Ganz wichtig ist ein leeres, ca. 50 Seiten umfassendes Buch, idealerweise DIN-A-5/ DIN-A-6 und kariert. Darin schreibt man dann ab dem ersten Tag an alles Merkenswerte rein: 
Die Auflistung aller fr einen zentralen Zugang oder eine Naht notwendigen Utensilien, die Wunschliste der Burnt-Unit bezglich Therapie und Diagnostik fr einen Patienten vor bernahme, die „Hashnumbers“ von sympathischen oder wichtigen Leuten im Bara, die Kriterien fr eine Vorstellung eines Patienten bei den Neurochirurgen, die Liste der Dinge, die der Radiologie Reg wissen will, bevor er ein CT macht, die von Degiannis gewnschte Reihenfolge bei der Dokumentation der Trauma-Untersuchung, gngige Medikamentendosierungen, Krzel, neue Erkenntnisse von Patientenvorstellungen und wardrounds, Plne, Pincodes, Ausgaben, Emailadressen und und und…
Schon bald wird man ein Nachschlagewerk haben, das einem das wiederholte Nachfragen erspart und Verllichkeit vermittelt. 

Genauso wichtig ist eine Weste, die man - systematisch - mit Latexhandschuhen, Spritzen, Kanlen, verschiedenen Skalpellklingen, Alkoholpads, Mullkompressen, NaCl, Vacutainern, Zugngen, Flexlenpflastern, Tape, Adrenalin, LA, Heparin (fr BGAs), Nahtmaterial, Handdesinfektion, Abdecktchern, Infusionsbesteck, Faltschere, Stirnlampe, Eiweissriegeln und so weiter vollstopfen kann, damit man nicht stndig nur sinnlos auf der Suche nach dem nchsten Teil durch die Gegend rennt. Dadurch spart ihr sehr viel Zeit und Nerven, auerdem gibt es weniger Konflikte mit den Schwestern, die meist keine Ahnung haben und/ oder sich nicht zustndig fhlen und/ oder im Schneckentempo arbeiten und/ oder streiken und/ oder auf Ansprache nicht reagieren und/ oder behaupten, hier gar nicht zu arbeiten und/ oder angeben, gerade etwas viel wichtigeres zu tun zu haben und/ oder etwas unverstndliches als Antwort murmeln und/ oder euch dahin schicken, wo ihr schon gesucht habt.
Umhngetaschen erfllen den Zweck der Weste zwar auch, sind aber unbersichtlicher und unbequemer. Mit blutigen Hnden bekommt man aus so einer Tasche nichts raus, bei der Weste klappt’s immer irgendwie. Auerdem knnen sich an der Weste auch andere gut bedienen, gerade wenn ihr beide Hnde voll habt.

Inventar beim Packen (Rckflug):

UNTERLAGEN
Fhrerschein ****
Personalausweis ****
Krankenkassenkarte, Notfallausweis, Studentenausweis ***
EC Karte ****
Kreditkarten **** (fr’s Auto mieten)
Flugtickets ****
Kleingeld ****
Geld ****
Brustbeutel **** (ganz wichtig! Sehr sicher, sehr praktisch)
Geldbrse -
Smtliche denkbar notwendigen Unterlagen bzw. Kopien ****
2 Handykarten **** die sdafrikanische dort gek.
Valium **** (fr den Flug, mit Alk mischen; etwas krzere HWZ: Flunitrazepam, Lorazepam)
Impfbuch -

TECHNIK
Laptop mit Kabeln **** (unbezahlbar fr etwas Ausgleich: spielen, lesen, komponieren, mails tippen)
Kopfhrer ** (Musik, Laptop) dort gekauft
Diverse Audio und Videokabel **** (fr Transfers und Verbindungen zwischen Cam, Laptop, etc.)
D-Cam und Bedienungsanleitung **** (Fotos, Filme)
Verlngerungsschnur Steckdose **** (Adapter habe ich dagegen immer vorgefunden)
USB-Stick **** (Datentransfer zwischen I-Cafe, ComputerLab, Laptop) dort gek.
USB-Adapter mit Flashkarte **** (zweiter Stick, war oft notwendig)
Handy **** (am besten gleich noch ein paar billige von Ebay zustzlich mitnehmen!)
Handyladegert ****
2 Akkulader **** einer dort gek.
Reisewecker ****
Musik CDs ****
Update CDs (Computerdaten von zuhause) ****

STUFF
Essen **** (vor allem fr den langen Flug und die Zeit drumherum)
Tglich eine 60 in 1 Tablette ** (schlechte Ernhrung im Khs, Powerbars ruling)
Plastiklffel *** (fr den Kaffee)
Nhnadel ** (Kleidung aus ZA geht schneller kaputt. Nhe aber ungern, auer Menschen)
2 Sonnenbrillen *** (Auto fahren, Vermummen, Berge, Rad,…)
Bundeswehrtasche **** (kleine schwarze Baumwolltasche zum Umhngen, sehr ntzlich)
Hipbag ****
Fernrohr - (ntzlich fr Game Parks)
Schlafsack **** (bei Freunden bernachten, zur Sicherheit unterwegs ber Land)
Termarest ****
Rucksack ****

KLEIDUNG
2 Mtzen **** (Berge, Wintermonate, Vermummung)  dort gek.
Facemask **** (Vermummung heit Sicherheit)
Sympatexjacke **** (fr Regen&Rad, fr die Berge)
Regenjacke *** dort gek.
2x Hemd ** (oder ein T-Shirt…)
2 Sweatshirts *** (wenig getragen)
Unterhosen ****
Socken *** (wichtig sind vor allem Sttzstrmpfe! (langes Stehen, OPs) und Sandalen)
Sttzstrmpfe **** (man mu viel stehen)
Schwarze Trainingshose ****
Thermounterhose **** (fr Wintermonate, fr die Berge)
Fleecehose **** (fr die Berge& Wintermonate)

SCHUHE
Sandalen **** (keine Schweissfe)
Sicherheitsstiefel **** (gute Waffe, sicherer Tritt, gute Bergschuhe, frs Bara zu hei)
Aquaschuhe ***  dort gek. (schwitzig)
Turnschuhe * (zu schwitzig)
weie Krankenhaushalbschuhe – (zu schwitzig)

GETTING AROUND
Karte Joburg **** dort gek., aber lieber hier kaufen, dort gibt’s fast nur Schrott
Road Atlas Southern Africa **** dort gek.
MTB mit Vollgummi **** dort gek., chinesische Trashbikes, Schwinn und Giant sind gnstig, +Tax-Refund!
Fahrradschloss **** dort gek.
Schraubenschlssel **** (fr’s Rad) dort gek.

KRPERPFLEGE
Rasierapparat ****
Nassrasierer *** (Krperrasur verhindert blen Muff nach 36h-Schichten)
Haarbrste **** (bei langen Haaren…)
Nailclipper ****
Zahnseide ***
Zahnbrsten, Pasta ****
Duschgel **** dort gek.
Mundwasser *** dort gek.
Handwaschmittel ****

BARA
Weste **** (gefllt mit allem, was man im Bara so braucht, unverzichtbar)
OP-Kleidung **** (aus der BRD)
OP Kleidung Bara *** (Einmalscrubs, als Ersatz) dort gekl.
„schlaues Buch“ ****
Haargummis **** dort gek 
Ohrstpsel **** (fr bernachtungen im Bara, bellende Wachhunde,…)
Handcreme **** (es gibt kein Desinfektionsmittel, deshalb mu man die Hnde oft waschen, auch fr die OP-Vorbereitung)
Desinfektionsmittel ****
Kulis **** (Mangelware)
Schutzbrille **** dort gek.
Brille -
Pupillenleuchte **** dort gek.
2 Stirnlampen **** (zum Nhen unverzichtbar!, zum Radfahren, als Sicherheit) dort gek.
Akkus **** dort gek
Stethoskop ****
Stauschlauch **** (gibt’s da nicht!)
Uhr ****
Reflexhammer -
Faltschere **** (mu sein!) dort gek.
Schweizer Taschenmesser **** (allein schon wegen dem Korkenzieher)
Schere ** (Faltschere ist besser)
Schraubenzieher **** (braucht man ab und zu, beim Rad und im Khs)
Gaffa ** (fr alle Flle, nie verkehrt)
Paracetamol **
Arzneimittelinfo plus *** (wenig gebraucht, aber dann sehr ntzlich)
Medical English (Thieme)****

BOOKS
MLP Chirurgie *** (angelesen, hilfreich)
Langenscheidt Englisch *** (wenig nachgekuckt)
Bcher (Chir Kompendium, Lexikon, Naw, EKG) ** (ich hab wenig gelesen)
Med. Wrterbuch Englisch ***
Hexal Lexikon **

WAFFE
Tonfa **** (die beste Waffe: lange, schnell zu ziehen, auch defensiv)
Sticks (Schlagzeug) **** (als Waffe oder zum ben)
Schusshemmende, stichhemmende Weste **** (lohnende Investition)
Zwille – (als Distanzwaffe) dort gek.
Reizgas – (nicht heftig genug)
Bowieknife – (zu wertvoll, begehrenswert, schwer zu tragen und zu ziehen)
(Ein anderer deutscher PJler hatte ein Stiefelmesser griffbreit in der Hosentasche, da er viel zu Fu unterwegs war.)

Wichtig: 
Kleiderbgel (gern mit fast ganz abgebrochenen Schenkeln) -> als Ersatz fr Infus-Stnder!
Blutdruckmanschette (es gibt keine)!!!!
Hndedesinfektion mit Kittelflschchen.
Vernnftiges medizinisches Klebeband.
Scrubs gibt’s da, aber unsere sind schner.
Handschuhe gibt es genug, wirklich.
Gleiches gilt fr die PEP-Packs (aka PostExpositionsProphylaxe, Starter Packs). Wirklich.

Abholung vom Flughafen:
Vom Flughafen aus sollte man KEIN Minibustaxi nehmen. Lat euch erst dann ausrauben, wenn wenigstens die wichtigsten Sachen in Sicherheit sind. Einen „Shuttle“ (=Taxi, nur teuerer) kann man fr heruntergehandelte 200 Rand kriegen - ihr habt die freie Auswahl, das macht das Handeln leicht. Hilfreich ist auch ein „I was told not to pay more than 200.“ 250 gehen aber auch noch in Ordnung.
Fr 250 Rand kann man 60mal durch die ganze Stadt mit dem Minibustaxi fahren, trotzdem: Shuttle muss sein.

----------


## RoboDoc

Handy:
Falls ihr nicht von jemand anderem eine Karte erbt, mt ihr Euch die am Flughafen kaufen (kostet berall gleich viel, und je frher desto besser). Handys sollte man sich aus der BRD mitbringen - einfach und robust (zB gebraucht bei Ebay). Warum der Plural? Weil sie Euch geklaut oder geraubt werden und ein super Geschenk sind. Airtime ist gnstig und da sollte man nicht sparen. Welche der beiden Telefongesellschaften man nimmt ist wahrscheinlich egal, ich bin mit Vodafone gut gefahren.

Emails:
Kann man entweder im Bara (Learning Center) oder der Uni (Computerraum) schreiben, oder aber man geht in einen der Internetlden.

Bibliothek, Sport, Mensa:
Der Zugang wird einem von Dawn erklrt. Im Prinzip geht alles ber die (freigeschaltete) Studentenkarte, wobei Strungen und Fehlfunktionen wie Stromausflle auf der Tagesordnung sind - das System wurde immerhin von Diebold gebaut, und die bringen ja sonst auch nix zustande, auer Residenten mit programmierbaren Wahlcomputern in die Regierung zu putschen.
Auf Sport (->Uni) habe ich - vom Rad fahren abgesehen - verzichtet, dazu war mir das Bara zu wichtig. Auerdem ist das pnktliche Erscheinen auf dem Hauptcampus zur jeweils richtigen Zeit nur mit einem Mietwagen vorstellbar.
Die Mensa auf dem Campus „Medical School“ (dort, wo Dawn residiert und das Joburg Gen gleich nebenan ist) hat ca. con 11:00-14:00 offen und hat eine reiche Auswahl an Salaten, Pizza, Eiweissriegeln und Sandwiches.
Ein paar Meter entfernt gibt es einen Bookstore, der gnstige Schutzbrillen und teure Bcher anbietet. Interessant fand ich eigentlich nur die sdafrikanischen Chirurgiebcher, die sehr abgefahrene Operationstechniken mit vielen Bildern beschreiben.

Surfen, Bungee:
Joburg liegt nicht am Meer, aber ein Abstecher nach Cape Town geniet einen verdammt guten Ruf.
Soviel ich wei gibt es in ZA den tiefsten freien Bungee-Fall.
Surfen macht schtig.

Wandern:
Es gibt in ZA natrlich jede Menge berwltigende Natur, die allerdings auch nur mit dem Auto erreichbar ist. 
Hiking ist lohnenswert, entweder mit einem der zahllosen Hiking-Clubs oder auf eigene Faust (Magaliesberg, Pilanesberg, Drakensberg,…). Das meiste, was „…-berg“ heit, ist aber mehr Hgel. Fr die Drakensberge (ca. 250 km sdlich von JHB) galt: Bed&Breakfast ca. 250,- Eintritt ca. 30,-, Autobahnmaut ca. 50,- plus Essen, Sprit, Automiete.

Einkaufen:
Es gibt in ZA ein paar auerirdisch anmutende Nahrungsmittel, das Essen ist ungefhr so teuer wie hier. Schn ist, da es in den Supermrkten Eiweissriegel gibt, so kann man die desastrse Versorgungssituation im Bara etwas abmildern. 
Preislich besttigen Ausnahmen die Regel, es ist zB unglaublich, was fr geile Pizzen man bei „Perfect Pizza“ (Melville) fr umgerechnet 3,20 bekommt. Auch einige elektronische Gerte sind deutlich billiger, Kleidung ist dem niedrigen Preis entsprechend weniger haltbar, ein Tertial reicht meist, um das Zeug in Lumpen zu verwandeln. Beim Heimflug kann man dann das eine oder andere verschenken oder an gerade angekommene Studenten weitergeben, meist hat man ja ein Problem mit bergepck, besonders wenn man sich beim Packen daheim nicht zgeln konnte.

Freizeit: 
Falls man zuverlssige und nicht nur freundliche Leute kennenlernt, kann man das recht sprliche Freizeitangebot nutzen. Zum einen ist das das Filme gucken und shoppen in den Einkaufsmalls. Die Straen von Joburg sind nachts eine no-go-area, und die auch als Konsumtempel bezeichneten Einkaufsmalls mit ihren Multiplexen und Securities stellen die Inseln darin dar. 
Zum anderen sind das Konzerte (z.B. im London Calling) oder Clubs (z.B. das Snobtreffen „Moloko“ im Rosebank-Mall, d.h. rumstehen und zeigen, wie reich man ist. Ohne Protzkleidung kein Einlass). Der Reisefhrer nennt noch 206 live und 208, in 206 Louis Bothave, Orange Grove und Kilimanjaro in 17 High Street, Melrose Arch, Melrose, beides habe ich nicht getestet. Gute Konzerte soll es auch im „Back to Basix“ geben (200m vom Helen Joseph Hospital entfernt). Die Raves sollen auch ziemlich abgehen, mit wildem Drogenkonsum. Ernstzunehmendes Nachtleben habe ich nicht angetroffen, auch weil ich niemanden fand, der von einem solchen berichten konnte.
Das Fernsehen ist penetrant, da sollte man lieber eine schicke DVD ausleihen oder ins Kino gehen. Morgens um 4:00, direkt nach den Pornos, fangen die religisen Fanatiker mit realsatirischen Fernsehpredigten an. Die Nachrichten sind lachhaft und auf ZA beschrnkt - was in der Welt passiert, erfhrt man nur per Internet.
Ein Laptop kann bei der Freizeitgestaltung sehr helfen (aber bitte nicht mit sich rumtragen…).

Zuverlssigkeit:
Ein Wort ist nicht ein Wort. Auf eine Zusage kann man sich nicht unbedingt verlassen, Abmachungen, Vereinbarungen, Pnktlichkeit - das wird loser gehandhabt als daheim.

Fortbewegung:
Zu Fu: 
Nur mit Erfahrung, eher tags als nachts, eher Mnner als Frauen, eher sichere Gebiete, eher in Gruppen, eher schnell (schnell gehen oder joggen), am besten stetig umschauen, beweglich bleiben und die Umgebung aktiv wahrnehmen. Bewaffnung ist kein Fehler, aber hat auch Risiken. Ein Stock oder Metallrohr ist gut. Generell benutzen diejenigen, die einen berfallen ihre Waffen, also ist es besser, man gibt ihnen einfach, was sie wollen. Das ist andererseits keine Garantie dafr, heil davonzukommen. 
Fazit: Man sollte sich, wenn man nicht auf ernsthafte Gefahr aus ist, mglichst schnell freikaufen und nur dann verteidigen, wenn das nicht hilft. Ich habe darauf verwiesen, da ich „a doctor“ sei und hatte auch mein Stethoskop dabei. Hat man nichts wertvolles (Handy, Geld) dabei, kann man anbieten, sich durchsuchen zu lassen. Ein gutgeteimtes Lcheln oder „I’m sorry“ kann die Situation entschrfen.

Mit dem Rad: 
Fr jede Ausnahme steht eine Person (Moritz meinte, die sisters im Bara seien cool und die Versorgung besser als in der BRD, Jan meinte JHB sei gar nicht gefhrlich, und irgendwer ist angeblich regelmig ins Bara GEJOGGT), und obwohl man auf den Straen von Joburg keine Radfahrer sieht, gibt es doch einen, der dem Prinzip trotzt: Prof. Oettle (gespr. „tli“), der mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit heizt (und der mich ermutigte, meine Fahrradvernarrtheit auch in JHB auszuleben). Allgemein lt sich an Grundstzen sammeln:
Tagsber kein Problem, nachts mglichst nur grosse Strassen, und eher bergab als bergauf, eher schnell als langsam. Bikejacking kommt vor, auch mit bsen Verletzungen, also Augen auf. Road Rage ist gefhrlich, immer defensiv fahren, keine Diskussionen anfangen, hflich bleiben und den Autofahrern ihre Spur lassen. Kein Autofahrer wird fr einen ein berholmanver starten. Die bleiben auf ihrer Spur und der Rest ist euer Problem. Man hat nie Vorfahrt. Das Rad sollte Vollgummireifen (keine Platten!!!) und einen groen Rckspiegel besitzen. Helm tragen. LEDs an. KEINE DISKUSSIONEN ANFANGEN.

Universittsbusse: 
Es gibt verschiedene Linien, die interessanteste ist die von der Medical School zum Bara. Werktags um 7:00; 11:45; 16:30; Zeiten schwanken stark, manchmal starten die Busse 20 min frher, manchmal 1h spter. Manchmal fhrt der Bus auch ber die Blackwood Avenue, man kann dann auf dem Weg zusteigen (in der Blackwood Ave kann man auch gut Obst kaufen). Am Wochenende fahren keine Busse. Dann mu man sich einen „lift“ organisieren, die Minibustaxis nutzen oder im Bara bleiben.

Minibus Taxis: 
Eine Mglichkeit, mobil zu sein. Es bleibt das Risiko von Verkehrsunfllen. Mit Hilfe von Handbewegungen zeigt man, in welche Richtung man will. Zulu ist von Vorteil. Das Wichtigste ist aber, die Routen zu kennen:
Von Melville nach Downtown: Kingsway zusteigen, MTS Taxi Rank aussteigen.
Zurck: Von Bree Street starten, Richtung Cresta.
Von Downtown nach Medical School + Rosebank: Ecke Eloff Street/ Plein Street zusteigen. 
Von Downtown nach Bara + Apartheid-Museum: MTS Taxi Rank (Spur 7,8 oder 9 - mehrere Leute fragen).
Von Bara nach Downtown: Im Taxi Rank vor’m Krankenhaus relativ weit vorne, ganz links (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen).
Routen knnen auch leicht von den sdafrikanischen Studenten erfragt werden.
Der Preis ist immer zwischen 4 und 5,50, egal wie lange man fhrt.
Den Wunsch, auszusteigen signalisiert man mit einem „after robot“ (= Halt nach der nchsten Ampel).
Immer fragen, wo es hingeht, ruhig mehrere Personen, und immer offen, nie suggestiv.
Downtown ist gefhrlich, berfallen werden ist normal, also entsprechend verhalten (mobil bleiben, umsehen, wahrnehmen, Fluchtwege offen halten, selbstbewut auftreten).
Touri-Outfit geht gar nicht.
Hillbrow und Berea sind eine schlechte Idee.
Mit 16 Leuten im klapprigen Minibus kommt schon mal Achterbahnfeeling auf, im Guten wie im Schlechten…

Auto mieten, leihen, kaufen:
Teuer, aber sehr komfortabel, flexibel und fast das sicherste. Aber auch hier gibt’s Exekutionen, Carjacking und Unflle, also aufpassen, defensiv fahren, wenn’s irgendwo brenzlig wird rechtzeitig Vollgas geben und nachts nirgendwo halten (auch nicht an roten Ampeln, wenn’s nicht gerade unbedingt sein mu). Schilder warnen manchmal vor gefhrlichen Bereichen, die dann zB wegen „Smash&Grab“-Attacken berchtigt sind (dabei wird eines der hinteren Autofenster zerschlagen, jemand springt hinein und zerrt aller greifbare mit sich).

Kauf:
ist Vertrauenssache.

Mieten: 
siehe unter „Kreditkarte“.

Staatliche Buslinien: 
Ich hab das System nicht kapiert. Ich kenne keinen, der’s kapiert hat. Einmal hat mich einer mitgenommen, als ich in einer wilden Aktion auf der Autobahn gejoggt bin. Den habe ich dann halt so lange genommen, wie er in meine Richtung fuhr.

Freunde: Haben auch Autos, aber die grassierende Unzuverlssigkeit macht schnell einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

----------


## RoboDoc

Medical English:
Hier wieder der Hinweis auf das Buch von Thieme, aus dem Inhalt:
- Bezeichnungen fr Krperteile 
 (Wipern = eyelashes, Ohrmuschel = auricle, Rippenbogen = costal arch, Leiste = groin, Wade = calf)
- und fr Arbeitsmaterial 
 (Tupfer = swap, Mundschutz = face mask, Spatel = tongue depressor, detaillierte Kurve = ICU chart)
- Medical History und PE (Physical Examination) mit Dokumentation und Abkrzungen
Einige davon, zusammen mit Bara-spezifischen Krzeln und Worterklrungen:
 Hx = History of (oft mit Zeitangabe)
 FHx = Family History
 FBC U&E = Full Blood Count Urea&Electrolytes
 durchgestrichener Kreis = kein
 Fx = Fracture
 SOB = Shortness of Breath
 NAD = No acute distress/ No abnormality detected
 NGtube = Nasogastric Tube
 + = vorhanden
 MCNS = Microscope, Culture and Sensitivity
 A&P = Auscultation&Percussion
 WNL = were normal limits
 RVD = Retroviral Desease (weniger stigmatisierende Bezeichnung fr HIV)
 TIB = Kurz fr “This is Bara!” (Verzweiflungsschrei im Chaos und Universalerklrung fr alles was schiefgeht
 Hash = # (Raute)
 Dorm Morph 10/10 = Dormicum und Morphium je 10 mg auf 10ml Spritzen aufgezogen
 Dx = diagnostisch
 D/C = Discharge
 I&D = Incisision&Drainage
 IMI stat = Gabe i.m. sofort
 TPN = Total Parenteral Nutrition
 Exam = On Examination
 NPO = Nil per Os
 W/O = without
 UTI = Urinary Tract Infection
 C/O =Complains of 
 B/O = Because of
 BM = Bowel Movement
 TKO = To keep open (langsamste Infusionsgeschwindigkeit)
 ENT = Ear, Nose and Throat
 Medical = die Innere Medizin betreffend
 DVT = Deep Vein Thrombosis
 tender, sore = schmerzhaft
 CC = Chief Complaint
 ABG = Arterial Blood Gasses
 BID = Bis in Die (zweimal tglich)
 PV, PR = vaginale, rektale Untersuchung
 FROM = Full Range of Motion
 CSF = Liquor
 yo = … years old
 PID = Pelvic Inflammatory Desease
 LFTs = Liver Function Tests
 MAE = Moves all Extremities
 OPD = Outpatients Department (Ambulante Sprechstunde)
 LN, LA = Lymph Node, Lymphadenopathy
 LOC = Loss of  Conciousness (Kriterium fr 24h-Obs bei SHT)
 no ∆ = no change
 Quadranten: LUQ, RUQ, RLQ, LLQ
 S1, S2 = erster, zweiter Herzton
 normal saline = isotone Kochsalzlsung
 theatre = OP
 the pit = Notaufnahme, SPIT = surgical pit
 ward = station

 Es gibt einige Buchstabenreihen wie NVDC (nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, constipation) und DEARTH, bei denen positive Zeichen mit einem hochgestellten v ber dem betreffenden Buchstaben markiert werden.
 Davon zu unterscheiden sind „Satzakronyme“ wie EOMI (extraocular movements intact) oder PERRLA (pupils equal, round, reactive to light and accomodation), die eher einen einzelnen Normalbefund zusammenfassen.

 - Case Histories mit entsprechendem Fachvokabular (der Groteil des Buches)


BARA:

Friends of Bara Building:
Im zweiten Stock hilft einem Vivianne, die fitte Sekretrin des Surgical Department weiter. Hier wird man in eine der Units eingeteilt. Ich empfehle Unit 4 und empfehle auch, darauf zu bestehen.
Auf dieser Etage finden auch die morgendlichen Trauma- und andere Meetings statt. Die Morbidity und Mortality-Meetings (Mrchenstunde fr Erwachsene) findet man DO morgens im Erdgescho, wenn man reinkommt hinten links immer den Gang lang, dann in einem Zimmer links. Hier werden alle Patienten prsentiert, bei denen fast alles glatt lief und die trotzdem starben. Die, bei denen handfeste Fehler gemacht wurden, werden verheimlicht. Keiner der Patienten, dessen Tod ich miterlebte, tauchte in einem M&M-M auf. Das Ganze dient dem akademisch gedrechseltem Selbstbetrug und sollte schleunigst durch ein Critical Incidence Reporting System ersetzt werden. Naja, des Kaiser’s neue Kleider…

Learning Center:
Von 8:00 bis 16:00 offen, nur mit Karte zugnglich. Etwas dysfunktionale Computer, aber nicht so katastrophal wie an der Medical School. Der Learning Center ist, wenn man vom Friends of Bara Building aus wieder entlang des eingezunten Parkplatzes in Richtung Wards luft und auf die Strasse trifft ca. 100m nach rechts die Strasse runter, in einem Hinterhof.

Theatre/ Cuchina:
Es gibt fast immer Milch und Kaffee. Braucht man auch.

Fitnessstudio:
Soll es geben, nie gefunden.

Sicherheit:
Im Bara selbst ist man wirklich sicher. Waffengebrauch im Krankenhaus ist extrem selten.

Essen:
Katastrophale Situation.
Patientenessen ist nicht zu kriegen.
Der food store ist jmmerlich, das Essen eklig.
Der verkauft auch die ZuckerKioskScheie, die auch berall von Hawkers angeboten wird, und einem nicht wirklich weiterhilft.
Lsung: Pizzaservice 011 9424401 (!!!) oder in Supermrkten Gekauftes mitbringen (vor allem Proteinriegel, Studentenfutter, Kekse). Lagern kann man die Nahrungsmittel im hoffentlich organisierten Spint im staff change des OP-Traktes. Auf der Brcke, die ber die Strae vor dem Bara fhrt, bieten Hawkers Obst an, das ist noch eine Mglichkeit.

Schlafen:
Theoretisch kann man ein Zimmer im Schwesternwohnheim mieten, dazu mu man aber frhzeitig am Tag den Schlssel abholen. Also nutzlos, wenn man mal wieder nach 5 Ops den letzten Bus verpat hat. Autofahrer seien brigens vor dem Fahren bei bermdung gewarnt - ganz schlechte Idee.
Bleibt also noch das Improvisieren, und wenn die Porter und Sisters sich einfach so nachts auf die nchstbeste Pritsche pflanzen, steht euch das auch zu. Man findet mit etwas Suchen auch noch nutzbare leerstehende Gebude oder Zimmer, kann andere Docs fragen oder die Bnke im Umkleideraum des OP-Traktes nehmen. Kennt man einen Intern, der im Bara wohnt, kann man unter Umstnden bei ihm/ ihr pennen.

Units/ Surgery:
Unit 1 – Prof. Smith (Head of Unit, Head of Department, hepabilirer Schwerpunkt)
Unit 2 – Prof. Degiannis (Trauma-Unit, im Gegensatz zur BRD gehren die ganzen Fx aber zu Orthopaedics; Degiannis flippt gerne mal aus, schreit rum, macht einen doof an und so, aber ich fand ihn trotzdem eher sympathisch, vielleicht, weil Rumschreien einfach die sympathischere Reaktion auf das TIB-Chaos ist…)
Unit 3 – Mr. Kiss
Unit 4 – Prof. Berzin (the way to go…)
Unit 5 – Mr. Lakhoo

Einstellung generell:
Immer fragen. Wenn man’s nicht verstanden hat, nochmal fragen. Umformulieren. Jemand anders fragen.
Immer alles double-checken.
Immer „hier“ schreien und nach Arbeit verlangen.
Geben und Nehmen: Wer den rzten Arbeit abnimmt, kriegt auch eher was erklrt.
Manchmal mu man, zum Wohl des Patienten auch mal Konfrontationen riskieren. Dabei fhren Kreativitt und Umformulierungen von Ansagen zu Fragen meist zu besseren Ergebnissen.

Patienten generell:
Das Bewutsein fr den eigenen Krper ist nicht so besonders ausgeprgt. Hier sieht man Pathologien im Endstadium. Patienten kommen, weil’s so stinkt, nicht, weil das Gesicht schon halb weggefault ist. Die Patienten mglichst offen und nicht suggestiv befragen. Ein „Yes, yes“ wird oft aus Hflichkeit bei Unverstndnis dahingesagt. Im Zweifel die Fragen ins Gegenteil umformulieren. Bei schwierigen Fllen einen bersetzer hinzuziehen (Pflegepersonal oder Angehrige bzw. andere Patienten). Die Compliance ist gering. 

Traumatologische Patienten sind im Verhalten oft ethyltoxisch moduliert. Ein Festzurren von Patienten auf den Pritschen kann sekundre Verletzungen vermeiden. Regelmige Durchsicht / Triage der in der Schlange wartenden Patienten verhindert den Tod aufgrund von berfllung. 

Wer in den Resus (Rea-Raum) kommt und wer nicht, ist eine rztliche Entscheidung. Wenn das Aussehen des Patienten nicht sowieso alle Fragen erbrigt, ist es bei Vorhandensein eines Reg klug, diesem die grundlegende Verfassung des Patienten pointiert zu schildern, wobei man viel lenken kann. So habe ich beispielsweise einen hmodynamisch stabilen, sitzenden Patienten gegen den Willen der Schwestern in den Resus gebracht, da seine Messerstichverletzung sehr nahe an der A. subclavia war. Bei Disembowelment (aus dem Bauch hervortretende Eingeweide), Kopfschssen, Thoraxverletzungen, bewutlosen und klinisch toten Patienten geht’s gleich in den Resus, in dem ungefhr 8 Patienten Platz haben. Viel Blut ist hingegen kein Kriterium, wer also nach einem Druckverband hmodynamisch stabil ist, kann auch erstmal 3 Stunden auf alles weitere warten.
Der Resus ist gefllt mit oft nicht funktionierenden Beatmungsmaschinen, Monitoren mit schlecht eingestellten Alarmgrenzen (die deshalb dauerhaft durchpiepen, ohne eine wirkliche Alarmfunktion zu erfllen), Materialfchern (Mull, Zugnge, Laken, Handschuhe), Sauerstoffanschlssen in den Wnden und einem Schrank mit angewrmten Infusionen. Hier lagert auch die reiche Auswahl an Nahtmaterial.

Der Rest vom SPIT ist wie der Resus auch eher klein, etwa wie ein greres Wohnzimmer, und in 4 mit Stoff abgehangene cubicels eingeteilt, in denen jeweils eine Liege und ein kleiner Materialschrank stehen. Man ruft mit einem „Next one!“ den nchsten Patienten auf (die Patienten wissen, wer als nchster an der Reihe ist) oder zieht Patienten in schlechtem Zustand oder Kinder vor. Nach einem Blick in die Akte fragt man sich ber die momentanen Probleme des Patienten zu seinen Symptomen vor. Eine halbwegs ausfhrliche krperliche Untersuchung (Status: ZNS, Herz, Lunge, Abdomen, Nieren, Wirbelsule) wird fast nur bei Patienten vorgenommen, die aufgenommen werden. Beim Rest versucht man meist, auf schnellstem Weg von den Symptomen zur Therapie zu kommen, was angesichts der typischen Probleme (Wunden, Verbrennungen, Brche, Abszesse, Hmorrhoiden, Koprostase, Bridenileus, Appendizitis, PID, etc.) des chirurgischen Arbeitsfeldes auch angebrachter ist als in der Inneren Medizin oder gar der Psychosomatik. Aufnahmen mssen mindestens vom senior registraar abgesegnet werden. Patienten mit Schdel-Hirn-Trauma, die einen Bewutseinsverlust erlitten haben (weitere Zeichen: Amnesie, belkeit, Erbrechen, Somnolenz, mangelnde Orientierung zu Zeit, Ort, Person, zunehmende Kopfschmerzen, gestrte Pupillenmotorik) werden fr 24h-Observation aufgenommen. Sie bleiben aber meist einfach im SPIT auf einer Trage liegen, auch weil Sie meist nicht direkt nach dem SHT ins Krankenhaus kommen und so der Ablauf der 24h  meist nicht so weit entfernt ist.

----------


## Sackbauer

Also ich famulier lieber in einem der 192 anderen Laendern dieser Welt, wo mir nicht ernsthaft eine kugelsichere/stichfeste Weste und ein Schlagstock als Standardausrstung empfohlen wird.

----------


## Scienceman

verdammt krass.

----------


## Sizwe

Habe gerade ein halbes Tertial Trauma im Bara hinter mir. Im grossen und ganzen kann ich mich diesem ausfuehrlichen Artikel nur anschliessen. Allerdings moechte ich zum Thema Sicherheit/Waffen etwas hinzufuegen. All die Geruechte die man so ueber Jo'burg hoert und auch die "Waffenliste" vermitteln den Eindruck als wuerde man in ein Kriegsgebiet fahren. Der Eindruck wird natuerlich auch noch dadurch verstaerkt, wenn man es mit Traumapatienten zu tun hat, die meistens Opfer krassester Gewalthandlungen sind. 
Generell kann man aber auch Jo'burg fuer zwei Monate ueberleben ohne, dass einem etwas passiert. Ich habe in Mondeor, dem Suburb das am nahesten am Krankenhaus dran ist, gewohnt. Die groesste Gefahr dort war vor Langeweile zu sterben. Mit dem Auto ist es 10 Minuten vom Krankenhaus entfernt und der Weg ist absolut kein Problem. Wie eigentlich auch sonst man in Jo'burg zumindest tagsueber problemlos Autofahren kann. Ich war die ganze Zeit unbewaffnet und glaube auch nicht das es ratsam waere, bei einem Ueberfall sich zu wehren. Und wenn doch, muesste man schon ziemlich geuebt im Umgang mit Waffen sein. Und ich habe wirklich herum gefragt, aber ausser Sicherheitspersonal und Polizisten rennt niemand mit schusssicheren Westen herum. Natuerlich muss man aufpassen wo man hingeht, an wen man sich wendet usw. aber etwas Vorsichtigkeit und der gesunde Menschenverstand sollten reichen.
Ich kann nur jedem raten, einen Teil des PJ im Bara zu machen. Man lernt eine Menge, darf mehr als in Deutschland machen (unter Anleitung natuerlich) und bekommt vor allem Sicherheit in der Notfallversorgung.  Und um Soweto mal selber zu betreten und nicht nur als Mythos zu sehen, ist ein Wochenende in Lebo's Backpackers (Adresse im Coast to Coast) inklusive Fahrradtour ein absolutes Muss!

----------


## hadeda

Kann als Sdafrikanerin RoboDoc 100% zustimmen. Jeder der mit Aussagen kommt " die Kriminalitt ist nicht so schlimm" oder " wenn man aufpasst, passiert nichts" oder die in Slums fahren um mal nett mit der einheimischen Bevlkerung zu quatschen spinnen. 
Sdafrika ist eines der Lnder mit der hchsten Mordrate der Welt. 
Dort zu sein und einem passiert nichts ist einfach nur verdammtes Glck!
Ich krieg das kotzen wenn irgendwelche schlauen Deutsche meinen, tollen Rat zu geben, wie sicher es doch sei.... aber keinen Schimmer haben davon wie es wirklich ist. Die Nachrichten laufen hier nicht im Fernsehen, das erfhrt man von Leuten, die dort leben.
Wie Leute einfach gefoltert, vergewaltigt, geqult werden und schlielich gettet werden nicht um ausgeraubt zu werden sondern weil es Spa macht. Und da spielt es keine Rolle ,ob das Opfer eine Baby oder eine alte Oma ist, schwarz oder wei, arm oder reich.
Ich wrde keinem empfehlen in SA zu arbeiten, der sich dieser Gefahren nicht bewut ist und diese nicht bewut auf sich nimmt.

Medizinsche Erfahrungen in einem Land mit wunderschner Natur sind halt leider auch nicht alles, wenn man dort stirbt.

----------

